
Show HN: Hot Music Nearby – Discover the most played tracks nearby (Android) - steiger
Requires a Spotify account and location sharing permission.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.freelapp.nearby.music.hot.popular.hotmusicnearby" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.freelapp.n...</a>
======
BartBoch
Interesting idea. Good luck!

